# Dwarf Lore



## Tharkun (Feb 2, 2002)

I am iterested with Dwarf lore what book has the most info on this subject


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 4, 2002)

I guess the Silmarillion has the most info available. I talks about the creation fo dwarfs by Aulë, and some mention to the forefathers of the race.
Not enough is known, though, because they were always a "secretive people", that were even loath to teach their language to any other race.


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 9, 2002)

Dwarf lore is really hard to find in the Tolkein books.

The Similarion is good for dwarf lore,especially concerning their creation. But the focus of that book was really is on the elves, so you will have to dig. In my opinion I think you should read the Hobbit for a good amount of the lore. The Hobbit seems to be the only book that seems to be focused around the dwarves. Either that or read the appendices in the Lord of the Rings. You will find some really great information about dwarves there, including language and a full historical timeline. 

Anyway, I hope that helps...Good Luck!


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 10, 2002)

Volume XII in the HoME series, The Peoples of ME, gives some addition information on dwarves I believe. I have only briefly skimmed through, but I recall some more in depth info on Dwarves than mentioned elsewhere.


----------

